# Cycling Kit



## MagpieRH

Evening all,

Just seen this on Twitter (via cycling bargains, really useful account), and thought it might be of use to some of you:

https://www.merlincycles.com/castelli-alpha-ros-light-cycling-jacket-aw19-127471.html

I'll admit, I used to think Castelli was just the usual kit with a hugely inflated price tag because of the name. Picked up a Perfetto jacket late last year when it was on offer and I'm converted. Amazing kit.

Quick tip, check their sizing guide and then order one size up for snug fit, two for bit more relaxed fit. I fit their "small" dimensions but ordered medium based on this, and it is a great fit. Definitely wouldn't want smaller, and I'm a rake!

£125 seems a lot for a jersey, but it'll be worth it. You can feel the quality and the care. (Perfetto was from tweeks if anyone's interested, £100. Best money I've spent on kit).

If you could all buy one before I give in to temptation, that'd be great. I'm eyeing the matador red, so buy those up first please. Save me from myself.


----------



## Dazednconfused

Taken me over 20 years to realise buy cheap buy twice where quality cycling kit is concerned. Castelli and Rapha are expensive, but top quality. As is Assos, sometimes pick up a bargain and it’s worth it. On the flip side, brands like Endura, Altura , Lusso and Galibier offer great value for money. I’ve found, I only learn by making mistakes, take note of the successes and don’t buy crap twice &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56397;


----------

